# Wine and NXServer ports on AMD64



## druid628 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am currently rebuilding my desktop (amd64 system), I have been using FreeBSD for servers for quite some time but this will be the first time using it fully as my desktop on an AMD64 system. In the past, I have run into a few packages that would not build "out of the box" on amd64, namely, nxserver and wine.

Unfortunately for me, both of these are big deals. On a different amd64 machine I previously tried getting nxserver to work but due to circumstances outside my control I was unable to finish that experiment. I have also seen posts in the past where people claimed to get wine to run. In short, are these still issues? I tried scanning the forums and posts on other sites but most things I found were either old info or (in the case of wine) were ways to make it work. 

I want to use FreeBSD as my desktop os, are there solutions out that perhaps I'm just not seeing (I know there's one or two I've seen to make mine work that I haven't been able to try yet since I'm not done with my rebuild) or are these still in the works?

Just looking for some input.

Thanks!


----------



## ManaHime (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I don't know about NXServer but if you read the FreeBSD's wiki You'de see that it is possible to build wine in a 32bits chroot and use it on AMD64

There is also This post talking about building a package in the chroot and using it to install the package on your amd64 system


----------



## rusty (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: Wine
Or use a prebuilt .tbz from http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/ [19MB]
It works flawlessly for anything I run so far.


----------



## druid628 (Jan 20, 2011)

@D4rkSilver - thanks, that's actually one of the posts at which I had looked.

@rusty - thanks for that link! You say you've had success with that tarball, any issues you have seen so far?


----------



## druid628 (Jan 20, 2011)

*nx*

Anyone who has had any experience with getting NXServer to run on AMD64 I welcome any advice you can provide. I use FreeNX on so many of my *nix boxes and have really come to depend on it. 

Once my last part comes in, I plan to give it a go and see if I can resume my previous experiment with nxserver on amd64.


----------



## rusty (Jan 20, 2011)

druid628 said:
			
		

> @rusty - thanks for that link! You say you've had success with that tarball, any issues you have seen so far?



None at all, but I've only put a dozen or so games on there for my kids. There was an issue with a game called Machinarium but that seems to be Wine specific rather than OS specific.


----------

